# AP Recipe - How to make



## patnor1011 (Nov 9, 2008)

??? sorry, I have searched forum but was unable to found out how to make AP.


----------



## SilverFox (Nov 9, 2008)

Muratic acid and 3% hydrogen peroxide.

4 parts muratic to 1 part peroxide.


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks... what should be that HCl concentration?


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 9, 2008)

Muratic is generally around 31 percent.
It is not critical.
Randy


----------



## EVO-AU (Sep 1, 2009)

Silverfox: As to your post of November of '08.........

I am confused. I was under the impression that AR was 1:3 or 4 / nitric over HCL.. You mention using peroxide instead of HCL. Please explain. Phill


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 1, 2009)

Its AP not AR in question in this post.
Jim


----------



## EVO-AU (Sep 4, 2009)

Jimdoc: Thank you much. I have it straightened out now. Phill

P.S. Have you seen the Geus website on the method from the Phillipines ? Tried it last night. IT WORKS !!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Palladium (Sep 4, 2009)

EVO-AU said:


> P.S. Have you seen the Geus website on the method from the Phillipines ? Tried it last night. IT WORKS !!!!!!!!!!!1



Link :?:


----------



## AKDan (Sep 4, 2009)

Possibly he is refering to the "Borax Method" of extraction found at this website?

http://www.geus.dk/geuspage-dk.htm?http://www.geus.dk/program-areas/common/geus_rep_2007-35-dk.htm


----------



## Palladium (Sep 4, 2009)

:arrow: http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=2979


----------



## peter i (Sep 25, 2009)

I really like the blowtorch! (and the idea of not splashing mercury around the mangrove)

But I can't quite figure out how the blowtorch is used.

There are two hoses from the "carburettor" to the burner, but only one of these have a valve? (the one terminating in the mesh)

Is the drawing incomplete?


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 15, 2009)

I only have 16-19% Hcl available. Can I still use it in 4:1 ratio or should I put (6-8):1 ratio in my case. 
Thank you


Platdigger said:


> Muratic is generally around 31 percent.
> It is not critical.
> Randy


----------



## johnny309 (Sep 28, 2010)

sad said:


> I only have 16-19% Hcl available. Can I still use it in 4:1 ratio or should I put (6-8):1 ratio in my case.
> Thank you
> 
> 
> ...



You can use the same ratio.The only 2 things:
1.When you see a gray mud start adding more muriatic.
2.Put an air bubbler(as that for the fishtanks) to compensate adding peroxide to your solution,after the initial start(3:1 HCl:H2O2)


----------

